# Publipostage : Excel + Mail



## nemrod (8 Octobre 2009)

Salut,
 Je cherche à faire du publipostage avec en entrée un nom/prénom/email (Excel) et en sortie des mails prêt à l'envoi. C'est possible ça ?
 Merci


----------



## Aliboron (8 Octobre 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Salut,
> Je cherche à faire du publipostage avec en entrée un nom/prénom/email (Excel) et en sortie des mails prêt à l'envoi. C'est possible ça ?


Ben, faut faire au plus simple : une fusion Word à partir du fichier Excel et en demandant l'envoi par messagerie électronique en fin de parcours. Non ?


----------



## nemrod (8 Octobre 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> Ben, faut faire au plus simple : une fusion Word à partir du fichier Excel et en demandant l'envoi par messagerie électronique en fin de parcours. Non ?



Bah j'y ai pensé, oui, mais c'est un soft en plus dans le process  Si je ne trouve pas je vais regarder la doc pour passer par Word.


----------



## Aliboron (8 Octobre 2009)

Je vois, Monsieur est joueur  

Alors voilà une solution n'utilisant pas Word mais permettant d'envoyer des messages par Excel via Entourage à l'aide d'une macro VBA, laquelle lance un AppleScript (on peut évidemment utiliser l'AppleScript tout seul, si on utilise Office 2008). C'est évidemment une base, on peut faire pas mal de choses à partir de là, en fonction des besoins réels.


```
Sub SendMyBills()  'pour envoyer des messages
 ' basés sur le contenu des colonnes A, B & C
 ' d'une feuille Excel en partant de la deuxième ligne
For i = 2 To ActiveSheet.UsedRange.Rows.Count
    TheAddress = Cells(i, 1).Value     ' les adresses
    TheSubject = Cells(i, 2).Value     ' l'objet des messages
    TheContent = Cells(i, 3).Value     ' le contenu des messages
    TheString = "tell application ""Microsoft Entourage"" " & _
                vbCr & "make new outgoing message with " & _
                "properties {address:""" & TheAddress & _
                """, subject:""" & TheSubject & _
                """, content:""" & TheContent & """}" & _
                vbCr & "move the result to out box folder" & _
                vbCr & "end tell"
    temp = MacScript(TheString)
Next i
End Sub
```

Mais bon, très sincèrement, je trouve personnellement plus rapide et pratique de faire une fusion Word (en quatre clics ou presque) sans compter qu'on peut soigner la présentation... 

Enfin, chacun se le voit.


----------



## nemrod (8 Octobre 2009)

Merci, je pense que tu as raison. Sais-tu si Word permet de d'envoyer le tout sur Mail, le soft ? Merci


----------



## Aliboron (9 Octobre 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Sais-tu si Word permet de d'envoyer le tout sur Mail, le soft ?


Ah ben non. Je n'avais même jamais essayé mais visiblement, si ce n'est pas Entourage la messagerie par défaut, ça ne marche pas. Ce n'est pas vraiment surprenant, un peu comme, à l'inverse, l'envoi d'une page Safari qui ne fonctionne que si c'est Mail la messagerie par défaut.

Si tu veux utiliser Mail, il te faut passer par AppleScript (ou Automator).

*Note du modo :* et pour les questions d'envoi de mails (via Mail ou n'importe quoi d'autre), il te faut passer par "Internet et réseau". 

On déménage !


----------



## nemrod (9 Octobre 2009)

Salut,

Suite à ta première réponse j'ai regardé, vite fait, et je n'ai rien vu. De même, j'avais cherché sur Internet mais le nom Mail porte à confusion.

Automator serait capable d'aller chercher des plages de cellules dans Excel ? Pas mal là 

@+


----------



## nemrod (11 Octobre 2009)

Je confirmer, utiliser Excel et mail, voire Ewcel, Word et Mail ne semble pas possible 

Triste, je ne vais pas installer Entourage pour un publipostage 

Une idée ? Merci


----------



## Aliboron (11 Octobre 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Triste, je ne vais pas installer Entourage pour un publipostage


Et pourquoi pas ? On synchronise les contacts de Carnet d'adresses avec ceux d'Entourage en un clic. Tu peux donc l'utiliser ponctuellement sans difficulté. Mais sinon, comme vu plus haut, tu peux le faire par AppleScript ou Automator si ça te semble préférable.


----------



## nemrod (11 Octobre 2009)

Eh bien car je n'utiliserais Entourage que pour ce publipostage là et si je devais à l'avenir l'utiliser de nouveau, autant migrer complètement. Dit autrement, avoir deux softs équivalents sur la même installation, moyen ...

Je n'arrive pas à voir comment utiliser Automator, mais pourquoi pas, je ne l'ai encore jamais utilisé après deux ans sous OS X.

Quant à AppleScript, c'est encore plus flou pour moi.


----------



## nemrod (12 Octobre 2009)

Une question, est-ce que je peux faire du publipostage avec la suite iWork sans passer par la création d'une liste dans Mails ?

Je m'explique, j'ai un tableau avec :
- Cabinet,
- Civilité
- Prénom
- Nom
- Adresse mail

Je voudrais donc rédiger un texte d'accompagnement avec la civilité et bien sur le nom puis envoyer le résultat par mail.

Ceci étant, l'idée est bien de faire des mails personnalisés et pas un mail global, merci


----------



## nemrod (12 Octobre 2009)

Petit up, rapide je sais, mais je voudrais pouvoir envoyer ces mails assez rapidement donc si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment utiliser le trio Numbers / Pages / Mail pour arriver à envoyer ces mails, merci d'avance 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h42 ----------

Bon, je galère toujours, en désespoir de cause j'ai tenté l'import des adresses mails dans le carnet d'adresse en passant par enturage, vive les version d'évaluation, mais le carnet d'adresse lamentablement après la correspondance des champs ...


----------



## Aliboron (12 Octobre 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> j'ai tenté l'import des adresses mails dans le carnet d'adresse en passant par enturage, vive les version d'évaluation, mais le carnet d'adresse lamentablement après la correspondance des champs ...


Pourquoi ne pas utiliser l'option de synchronisation (dans les préférences d'Entourage) ? Trop facile ?


----------



## nemrod (13 Octobre 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas utiliser l'option de synchronisation (dans les préférences d'Entourage) ? Trop facile ?



Non, je n'aime pas trop Entourage, manque de connaissance, merci 

Question, quelle est la suite la plus simple et efficace pour le publipostage ? Merci


----------



## nemrod (13 Octobre 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Petit up, rapide je sais, mais je voudrais pouvoir envoyer ces mails assez rapidement donc si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment utiliser le trio Numbers / Pages / Mail pour arriver à envoyer ces mails, merci d'avance



UP


----------



## nemrod (14 Octobre 2009)

Bon, j'ai aussi la version d'essai iWork dont si quelqu'un à un tuto avec la suite Microsoft ou celle d'Apple, merci


----------



## Aliboron (14 Octobre 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Bon, j'ai aussi la version d'essai iWork dont si quelqu'un à un tuto avec la suite Microsoft ou celle d'Apple, merci


En tout cas avec Word, c'est vraiment bête comme chou :

- Tu crées un document à ta guise puis tu vas dans "Outils" > "Gestionnaire de publipostage". 
- Dans le premier onglet, tu dis que tu veux utiliser une "Lettre type" (en fait celle déjà créée si c'est déjà fait, donc) ;
- Dans le second onglet tu vas sur "Obtenir la liste" > "Ouvrir la source de données". Là, tu vas choisir ton tableau Excel. Il te sera demandé de préciser la feuille sur laquelle sont les données à utiliser ;
- Tu pourras alors choisir des éléments de ton document pour les insérer dans le document (ce qui permettra de personnaliser tes envois, par exemple en utilisant civilité, nom et prénom dans la lettre), modifier ton document jusqu'à ce que ça te convienne ;
- Le cinquième onglet te permet de prévisualiser le résultat (en cliquant sur le bouton "ABC" tu feras s'afficher les données de ton tableau et tu pourras avancer dans la liste avec les autres boutons) ;
- Une fois que tout est prêt, tu peux lancer la fusion. Directement sur une imprimante, en créant un nouveau document avec toutes les pages, ou par messagerie via Entourage, comme nous l'avons vu précédemment (il te faut donc prendre garde à basculer - au moins momentanément - sur Entourage comme logiciel de messagerie par défaut).

Voilà. Pour le reste, tu trouveras de toute façon facilement de l'aide un peu partout, à commencer par l'aide de Word, évidemment, mais aussi (par exemple) sur le site d'Yves Cornil...


----------



## nemrod (15 Octobre 2009)

Merci, je regarde


----------

